# what is everyone's favorite cake?  please post a picture



## King Dorado (Nov 22, 2015)

the recent cake re-stocks made me think of this!

mine is probably red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting and almond sliver topping...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 22, 2015)

Crempita. It's filo dough with cream filling, and topped with powdered sugar.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Nov 22, 2015)

Angel food cake…so good


----------



## Llust (Nov 22, 2015)

cheesecake




ughh its so fattening but its so good


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 22, 2015)

this cake from paris baguette


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 23, 2015)

mimihime said:


> cheesecake



we were just discussing on karen's thread that cheesecake should be its own category, bc its so much like a pie hybrid...


----------



## Mariah (Nov 23, 2015)

If we're talking about cakes we've made, then these are my top four.


Spoiler: Pink Marshmallow Angel Food Cake













Spoiler: Lemon Meringue Delight Cake













Spoiler: Blueberry Zucchini Cake with Lemon Buttercream













Spoiler: Raspberry Rosewater Layer Cake


----------



## Atsila (Nov 23, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> this cake from paris baguette



Ayyyyy Paris baguette is the shiznit

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> If we're talking about cakes we've made, then these are my top four.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pink Marshmallow Angel Food Cake
> ...



Dat lemon meringue cake..never had it but I'm drooling to try LOL


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 23, 2015)

Mocha cake! It's not too sweet compared to chocolate or vanilla. 



Spoiler


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 23, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Crempita. It's filo dough with cream filling, and topped with powdered sugar.



never heard of this before, it looks really tasty!  googling it seems to get mostly foreign language webpages, is it Romanian?


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 23, 2015)

Atsila said:


> Ayyyyy Paris baguette is the shiznit



I love their desserts!! The pudding especially. I could eat it everyday.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 23, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Mocha cake! It's not too sweet compared to chocolate or vanilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



that looks great


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 23, 2015)

Chocolate and Guinness cake, it is so perfect, the cake is dark and moist (if you can cut it in half and make it into a layer cake then it isn't moist enough) and not sweet at all, it is a very dark chocolate cake. Then you need the cream cheese frosting, it can't be runny at all and it has to be quite roughly applied so it looks like the frothy top of a pint of bitter, the frosting adds the sweetness to the cake while the tang of the cream cheese doesn't allow it to get too sweet.

If the cake looks like a regular chocolate cake and is quite dry then you haven't made it right, it has to be made with melted dark chocolate and over half a can of draught Guinness to get the almost black appearance and moist inside :3 You can't rush making this cake, if you do it won't be perfect.



Spoiler:  Absolute perfection


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

kladdkaka. it's more like a gooey big brownie but ya






i prefer without cream tho


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 23, 2015)

Oreo ice cream cake is absolutely delicious. I get it almost every year on my birthday.


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 23, 2015)

Mmmm, this is am amazing thread. Seconding the Guiness cake, a friend of mine made it once and it was AMAZING. I think my all-time favourite is lemon drizzle cake; it's not much to look at, but it's really delicious:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm probably one of the few people that go to the Cheesecake Factory just to get regular cake. But Linda's Fudge Cake is to die for.











My parents bought the whole cake when I graduated from high school and I had never been happier in my life.


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

my favorite cake is aerate's cake.
it's the best to lick the frosting off of.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

Victoria sponge is the best! My mum always makes some on birthdays. The one she made for my sisters' birthday last week was amazing.



Cheesecake is my second favourite, though. I've had some at my school, and uggggghh so good...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

also yes cheesecake, homemade is the best. i hate those yoghurt ones that's being served in cafes and stuff tho


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Pumpkin cake with spiced butter cream frosting.


----------



## wassop (Nov 23, 2015)

tiramisu , cheesecake , or carrot cake


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

carrot cake.. yass the frosting is so bamf to eat yes.


----------



## boujee (Nov 23, 2015)

Ice cream cake





I always get this for my birthday, my mom always got it for me.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 23, 2015)

King Dad said:


> never heard of this before, it looks really tasty!  googling it seems to get mostly foreign language webpages, is it Romanian?


Yes. The name literally means cream bread.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 23, 2015)

mmm matcha is my favorite.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 23, 2015)

My favorite cake is Red Velvet. 


Spoiler:


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

My favorite cake is Tres Leches Cake.



Spoiler:


----------



## radioloves (Nov 23, 2015)

Oooo~ I like all the cakes in the world, hmm birthday cakes, wedding cakes, blackforest cakes, cheese cakes, moose, taro, chestnust cakessss, fruit cakes, ice cream cakess, I would be fat lady from eating all the cakes if I could.. <333 my favourite would be this;

http://diyweddingdress.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/weddingcakeswithfountains10.jpg


not sure how the pictures and spoiler stuff works XD


----------



## Greggy (Nov 24, 2015)

*Lemon Meringue Cake*, Or any lemon cake will do. I love lemons.


*Brazo de Mercedes*, a Filipino Swiss Roll made of soft meringue with a custard core.


*Cheesecake*. Especially lemon cheesecake and raspberry cheesecake.


And *Carrot Cake*. I'm not that fond of carrots, but I like carrot cake so much.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 24, 2015)

Colour Bandit said:


> Chocolate and Guinness cake, it is so perfect, the cake is dark and moist (if you can cut it in half and make it into a layer cake then it isn't moist enough) and not sweet at all, it is a very dark chocolate cake. Then you need the cream cheese frosting, it can't be runny at all and it has to be quite roughly applied so it looks like the frothy top of a pint of bitter, the frosting adds the sweetness to the cake while the tang of the cream cheese doesn't allow it to get too sweet.



sounds great! i've often seen Guinness cake recipes with Bailey's frosting, havent had one yet tho...



Gamzee said:


> Ice cream cake
> 
> I always get this for my birthday, my mom always got it for me.



my best friend's mom made a baked Alaska cake every year for his birthday, and then until I moved away she'd make one for me on my birthday too!



Sugarella said:


> My favorite cake is Tres Leches Cake.



ive been to restaurants in miami that serve quatros leches, where they take a tres leches cake and then add a layer of thick caramel on top...  its awesome...


----------



## okaimii (Nov 24, 2015)

Mariah said:


> If we're talking about cakes we've made, then these are my top four.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pink Marshmallow Angel Food Cake
> ...



The blueberry and raspberry cake look delicious! It makes me want to bake my own. 

I haven't eaten many fancy cakes but I like red velvet and anything chocolate.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 24, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> i love all kinds of cake, but especially chocolate cake. so delicious. <3



This, really. Chocolate cakes are perfection.


----------



## inkling (Nov 24, 2015)

this guy...



Spoiler: i have always loved you and always will...forever


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 24, 2015)

taesaek said:


> my favorite cake is aerate's cake.
> it's the best to lick the frosting off of.



i wonder what you're gonna do on my birthday.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 24, 2015)

Whatever this beauty I just found on Google Images is:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2015)

I couldn't find a proper picture because it comes up with picture of cakes that look like champagne, but my favorite (and my whole families favorite, and probably everyone who lives around where I grew up as well...) is called chapagne cake, and it is super buttery and delicious and amazing, with this like custardy filling, it's a white cake but I don't know if it's super common cause I know we only ever got it from Buttercream Bakery in Napa and that is the only place we will ever get it from, I plan on buying my wedding cake from them too cause it's got to be champagne!

I also really like this cake from safeway that is chocolate cake with raspberry jelly filling, and whipped cream topping. It's not overly sweet and it is just a really good combo. This is the closest pic I could find, but the safeway one is just a sheet cake usually when we get it.


----------



## Peter (Nov 25, 2015)

lemon cake!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 25, 2015)

Ice cream cake with that crunchy brownie/fudge filling. omg love






A Reese Peanut Butter cake. Dat peanut butter is my life


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 25, 2015)

oh man, ive had reeses pie, and ice cream, but never cake-- it looks phenomenal!


----------



## tumut (Nov 25, 2015)

Lemon glaze pound cake, chocolate fudge cake, or cheesecake. Heavier cakes are better.


----------



## ime_rbs (Nov 26, 2015)

Mines a Sans Rival Cake!


----------



## fenris (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't have a picture, but the best cake I've ever had was a double-berry lemon cake with a layer of mascarpone in the center.  It was positively _sinful._


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 24, 2015)

I'd like to see somebody's homemade fruitcake!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm probably one of the few people that go to the Cheesecake Factory just to get regular cake. But Linda's Fudge Cake is to die for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks so good omg.


----------



## Athera (Dec 24, 2015)

I can't find an appealing image of carrot cake but god that **** is good. Don't judge me


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 24, 2015)

My 16th birthday cake! It was yellow cake with chocolate frosting and looks like some textbooks from Harry Potter!






I also really love coffee cake- not flavored like coffee (though that would be tasty!) but that nice crumbly cinnamony cake. So tasty :')


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 24, 2015)

_Any_ type of Ice cream cake. Droooooooooooool....





Except mint. I can't cook these big ol' cakes, so I nearly never get it...


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't really feel like looking for a picture but I loooove Carrot Cake and any Strawberry Cake <3

I hate Red Velvet though since I had an incident involving it lmao


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 24, 2015)

King Dad said:


> the recent cake re-stocks made me think of this!
> 
> mine is probably red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting and almond sliver topping...



I was going to say red velvet too, but you beat me to it c: its the bomb


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 24, 2015)

shannenenen said:


> My 16th birthday cake! It was yellow cake with chocolate frosting and looks like some textbooks from Harry Potter!



that's amazing!



RainbowCherry said:


> _Any_ type of Ice cream cake. Droooooooooooool....
> 
> View attachment 159994
> View attachment 159995
> ...



ah yes, my best friend's mom always made a baked alaska cake for his birthday parties- she even made them for me on my birthday some years!



Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I hate Red Velvet though since I had an incident involving it lmao



???


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

Angel food cake for the win <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mine has to be the chocolate mousse cake.


----------

